# how to check the changes/owner of port files



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm using csup to download my ports.
Is there any special parameter (similar to cvs/svn) which will gives me some information about who commited that file and history of changes?
Like: svn diff, svn stat, svn log, svn annotate

Is there any method to download with csup with CVS directories?
Or I've to re-download ports using svn/cvs?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> I'm using csup to download my ports.
> Is there any special parameter (similar to cvs/svn) which will gives me some information about who commited that file and history of changes?
> Like: svn diff, svn stat, svn log, svn annotate


No.



> Is there any method to download with csup with CVS directories?


Csup uses CVS to download.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

```
> [url=http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/anoncvs.html]setenv CVSROOT :pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.tw.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs[/URL]
> cvs up
cvs update: in directory .:
cvs [update aborted]: there is no version here; run 'cvs checkout' first
> setenv CVSROOT :pserver:anoncvs@cvsup.uk.FreeBSD.org:/ports-all
> cvs up
cvs [update aborted]: connect to cvsup.uk.FreeBSD.org(131.111.8.41):2401 failed: Connection refused
```
Here, I can't find any example how to download ports via CVS.

Any special settings to CVS?


----------



## eye (Nov 17, 2010)

You can fetch ,v files from a cvsup server by omitting *tag*. And after that locally checkout regular files via cvs(1). To inspecting history of multiple files under CVS just use dates, it doesn't have atomic commits like more modern VCSes.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

Any handbook?
http://www.google.com/search?q=How+to+download+FreeBSD+CVS+repository
Asking Google (How to download FreeBSD CVS repository) says:
1. http://www.jp.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/ - ERROR
2. http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvsup.html
cvsup, which is older version of csup
This handbook doesn't answer to my question.
3. http://www.freebsd.org/projects/cvsweb.html
Nothing that answer to my question.
4, 5, 6, ... the same


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

eye said:
			
		

> You can fetch ,v files from a cvsup server by omitting *tag*. And after that locally checkout regular files via cvs(1). To inspecting history of multiple files under CVS just use dates, it doesn't have atomic commits like more modern VCSes.



Thanks, I'll try.
Somebody told me that to have ,v is the not right thing. Anyway changing to cvs version, I'll have more control of updating some port files (who, why and how to fix it).


----------



## eye (Nov 17, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> ```
> > [url=http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/anoncvs.html]setenv CVSROOT :pserver:anoncvs@anoncvs.tw.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs[/URL]
> > cvs up
> cvs update: in directory .:
> ...


Using CVS on FreeBSD repositories is not any different from any other project. Learn the basics about CVS elsewhere and pay enough attention to error messages.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks.
Solved by two commands:

```
setenv CVSROOT :pserver:anoncvs:anoncvs@anoncvs.fr.FreeBSD.org:/home/ncvs
cd /usr && sudo -E cvs checkout -A -P ports
```
Or:
[CMD=]sudo -E cvs checkout -A -P -l ports/*[/CMD]
By following some guide: How to connect to an anonymous cvs server
I don't understand why all solutions and proper steps are on external websites.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

Much better

```
> cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/files && cvs log | head -n20
cvs log: Logging .

RCS file: /home/ncvs/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/files/52-patch-configure.in,v
Working file: 52-patch-configure.in
head: 1.1
branch:
locks: strict
access list:
symbolic names:
	RELEASE_8_1_0: 1.1
	RELEASE_7_3_0: 1.1
	RELEASE_8_0_0: 1.1
keyword substitution: kv
total revisions: 1;	selected revisions: 1
description:
----------------------------
revision 1.1
date: 2009/07/14 00:51:11;  author: pgollucci;  state: Exp;
MySQL Workbench is a cross-platform, visual database design tool developed
by MySQL. It is the highly anticipated successor application of the
DBDesigner4 project.
```
When, Who and Why


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2010)

Or have a look here:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/files


----------



## Nukama (Nov 17, 2010)

FreeBSD's cvsweb.cgi does this job for me. When, who and and maybe why.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

When I change some things in ports, I could easily check my changes (cvs diff), local modifications (cvs stat), I could revert (cvs revert), go the the previous version (cvs export) or generate the new patch. So I prefer the command line.


----------

